# Puff Pipe 2011: Nominate Shapes!



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Post pictures of shapes you like, and comment on ones you like that other people have posted. When the activity on this dies down, I'll make a poll with the most popular ones (likely between 8 and 16 or so different shapes). It doesn't matter who carved the meer whose picture you're posting. Meaning that you can use pictures of, say, I.M.P. pipes for example.

I recommend TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting -- don't hotlink images.

At this point we are not considering finish - lattice, smooth, etc. We'll see if we can't get the finish as a variable option when we approach Altinok. Also, we aren't considering stem material, color, or silver mountings. These too may be personalized options. I would say that we are considering stem shape, though -- as that is a more major part of judging a pipe's look. So I wouldn't advise posting pictures of meer and saying, "but I'd want it to have a 1/4 bent saddle stem instead of the straight tapered stem shown in the picture".

-----------------
Decided so far:
Ordering: in February
Material: meerschaum
Price Range: $100 - $135
Carver: Altinok


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

It's no secret I like this slightly bent bulldog. The multi-paneled shank really shines.









This paneled dublin is quite handsome.









I like the look of this cutty with or without the foot.









I've never seen a paneled brandy, and I like it.


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

I really like this bent bulldog originally posted by beefytee










That paneled dublin and brandy are also very nice too, though I'm fairly sure for our price range we're not going to have a spigot as an option.


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

So far, I like both of the bent bulldogs that have been posted and the paneled dublin :tu


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

I like that Peterson Bulldog. The rest, not so much.

I like these:
Altinok Pipe - Billiard
Altinok Pipe - Calabash
Altinok Pipe - Dublin - Pre-colored
Altinok Pipe - New Horizons 132

Looks like just about all of their classic shapes are $120


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

I was going to nominate a paneled squat bulldog but that paneled brandy just spoke to me. I'd like it to have a paneled shank like the dublin you posted. Man that would be sweet!


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

bulldog for me!


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

i gotta agree with the bulldog!


----------



## Cpuless (Aug 8, 2009)

I like the patterned sides rather than the straight smooth sides. The shape isn't nearly as consequential for me but I like how the figural carving looks on a meer.


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

I'll be very interested to see what kind of carving is going to be available for the price range we decided on. A bent bulldog with carved panels or some nice carving on the stem like that New Horizons would be amazing.


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

KetherInMalkuth said:


> I'll be very interested to see what kind of carving is going to be available for the price range we decided on. A bent bulldog with carved panels or some nice carving on the stem like that New Horizons would be amazing.


Now we're talking! +1


----------



## Cpuless (Aug 8, 2009)

Oooh that sounds like an amazing shape/design!


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

billard, dublin, or bulldog.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina (Nov 5, 2009)

bent bulldog or a squashed apple covered with some short, blunt pufferfish spikes


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Now that I think about it, there's no reason we can't post pictures of briar pipes! We're just looking at shape here. So if you like the shape, post away!

Ser Jacopo Dublin - This is a perfectly canted dublin.

Radice Straight Bulldog - I love the taller bowl and the straight, slightly tapered shank.


----------



## TXsmoker (Sep 6, 2010)

I like the billiard, cutty, or maybe a straight bulldog.


----------



## Fia (Jul 13, 2010)

I like bent bulldogs but prefer a bent rhodesian or squashed tomato. Ive dont really care for lattice style but I have seen him make some nice ones with leaves on the sides, panels, etc. Would be really cool if they could make the leaves look like tobacco leaves.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Gents, it's if you're nominating shapes, we need pictures. You don't need a pic to second a shape that's already posted, but pics are really needed for the ultimate poll. Even for a billiard, there's variations that people need to see. A English shape chart billiard, for example, has a completely different heel that it's Danish counterpart.


----------



## JackH (Aug 13, 2009)

I don't smoke pipes much but when I get the urge, I break out my bent Rhodesian, though I've also heard it referred to as a Bull Moose.


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

I could go for something like this:









I've always wanted a churchwarden, and even better as a Meer


----------



## Cpuless (Aug 8, 2009)

It is entirely possible to get a pipe with two stems. One normal and one that is a churchwarden. Like the HCA series of pipes. That would allow us to satisfy both desires at once.


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

Bulldogs are nice and the following are of interest as well:


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

*OK, just kidding. Couldn't help myself.* :lol:


----------



## Granger (Jul 24, 2010)

Well, I have offered the idea of Altinok's Cutty. I won't repost the picture, but here is my plea for it...

I am seeing a lot of "Bulldog" or "Dublin" on the list so far...these are shapes I would bet most of you already have. Now, as a Meer smoker, I would say you don't want one in a bulldog shape because that extra rock won't give you a cooler smoke, only a heavier one.

But a Cutty...well, it is similar to a dublin and I would bet most of your don't have a cutty shape. They are tall and deep, light weight, and I own one that I LOVE (and wouldn't mind a second).

Just think about that idea...from a Meer smoker!


----------



## Cpuless (Aug 8, 2009)

A good representation for why we should vote for that shape, but for some reason that shape just doesn't speak to me.


----------



## TXsmoker (Sep 6, 2010)

Granger said:


> Well, I have offered the idea of Altinok's Cutty. I won't repost the picture, but here is my plea for it...
> 
> I am seeing a lot of "Bulldog" or "Dublin" on the list so far...these are shapes I would bet most of you already have. Now, as a Meer smoker, I would say you don't want one in a bulldog shape because that extra rock won't give you a cooler smoke, only a heavier one.
> 
> ...


I mentioned the cutty myself, as a second choice. Its a neat design, and something you dont see very often. Wouldnt mind owning one. The thin design should color fairly easily.


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

Granger said:


> Well, I have offered the idea of Altinok's Cutty. I won't repost the picture, but here is my plea for it...
> 
> I am seeing a lot of "Bulldog" or "Dublin" on the list so far...these are shapes I would bet most of you already have. Now, as a Meer smoker, I would say you don't want one in a bulldog shape because that extra rock won't give you a cooler smoke, only a heavier one.
> 
> ...


I have no problem with a cutty style, it's a very attractive and unique design, I personally would prefer a bent design, since my pipes (all two of them:violin: ) are straight pipes, and I personally prefer that style. Maybe something like this in Meerschaum:









Now if we can get that _with_ interchangeable stems, I'd be in hog heaven!


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

Love the cutty (with the foot, especially). The stem design is fine and very original.

In my mind, for some reason, bulldogs are ment to be made of briar.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

I like the cutty but how about a paneled cutty version?
Couldn't find a pic resembling this but thought it would look good!


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

I have to say I really dislike pipes that 
cant forward like a cutty, belge or horn.


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

Hermit said:


> I have to say I really dislike pipes that
> cant forward like a cutty, belge or horn.


+ 1


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

I like the Paneled Dublin.

Also like the Paneled Brandy.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 25, 2009)

I like the cutty, though I am not sure about the spiral shank.

What about a Stanwell shape 75? Not sure how that would look in meer.


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

Is this the Stanwell 75 shape you're talking about?


----------



## Granger (Jul 24, 2010)

Hermit said:


> I have to say I really dislike pipes that
> cant forward like a cutty, belge or horn.


As someone who smokes a Cutty, comparing the slight tilt of a cutty to a horn is a lot like saying "I don't like things with wheels like a tricycle or an 18 wheeler!"


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

I don't like things with wheels like a tricycle or an 18 wheeler.


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

I am digging the panel shapes. Not the Cutty. If it were the Cutty, I'd probably abstain from joining in on the buy.


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

Just a suggestion here, but should we go ahead and contact Altinok to see if we will be able to have multiple finishes (smooth, craved, lattice, etc)?

I think that could really determine which shape we would want to go with. Some of the shapes I'm seeing I love, but only if they could be in a finish besides smooth.


----------



## tonkingulf (Jul 10, 2010)

Smooth paneled billiard or dublin


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I have no interest in tricycles or 18 wheelers either. Unfortunately, I also don't like panel wagons...


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Here's an interesting Altinok. Perhaps we could have a small dot or star placed in each puff purchasers' location. Or come to think of it, this basic shape could easily be transformed into a puffer fish. In any case, I like the blue stem. Perhaps this could be an option on whatever shape we select.


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

indigosmoke said:


> Here's an interesting Altinok. Perhaps we could have a small dot or star placed in each puff purchasers' location. Or come to think of it, this basic shape could easily be transformed into a puffer fish. In any case, I like the blue stem. Perhaps this could be an option on whatever shape we select.


I like the looks of that


----------



## Jessefive (Oct 21, 2009)

I like most of the shapes that have been nominated, maybe not the Cutty, but that wouldn't be a deal breaker for me. I prefer the more traditional shapes, as opposed to the more ornate carved meers.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

DeeSkank said:


> Just a suggestion here, but should we go ahead and contact Altinok to see if we will be able to have multiple finishes (smooth, craved, lattice, etc)?
> 
> I think that could really determine which shape we would want to go with. Some of the shapes I'm seeing I love, but only if they could be in a finish besides smooth.


I've browsed Altinok's site and there are scads of pipes in our price range with smooth, lattice, and golf ball finishes. There's no reason to think each of us can't have our choice of finish. And the price didn't even vary between the three!


----------



## Granger (Jul 24, 2010)

MarkC said:


> I have no interest in tricycles or 18 wheelers either. Unfortunately, I also don't like panel wagons...


So...you walk a lot?


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

I _really_ like that panelled Dublin. The thing is gorgeous.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina (Nov 5, 2009)

indigosmoke said:


> Here's an interesting Altinok. Perhaps we could have a small dot or star placed in each puff purchasers' location. Or come to think of it, this basic shape could easily be transformed into a puffer fish. In any case, I like the blue stem. Perhaps this could be an option on whatever shape we select.


Nice find, Indigosmoke! I like that globe carving a lot, and I agree that the blue stem compliments it very well.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

dj1340 said:


> I like the looks of that


I like this one also. I really really like the blue stem!:eyebrows:\


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

cp478 said:


> I like this one also. I really really like the blue stem!:eyebrows:\


I do like the blue stem, but the whole earth thing kinda looks cheesy to me though. But, the stem is still cool as can be :r


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

drastic_quench said:


> I've browsed Altinok's site and there are scads of pipes in our price range with smooth, lattice, and golf ball finishes. There's no reason to think each of us can't have our choice of finish. And the price didn't even vary between the three!


While I would normally agree with Dylan on this, I'd have to say that since so many of their pipes are within our price range, it shouldn't be a problem.

Also, I like indigosmoke's choice (also without the globe carving), the blue stem looks super cool!


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

This is one that I had seriously considered when I was shopping for my first meerschaum. I decided to go with a different shape but would still like to get one like this.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

That is nice, like a porsche design!
Hmmm would look great with the blue stem!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

1st Shape poll is here.


----------



## BPhiz (Jan 2, 2011)

beautiful pipes!


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

BPhiz said:


> beautiful pipes!


Welcome BPhiz,

The 2011 pipe shape has been decided-on, although there is a choice of patterning on the pipe. They are available for order until February 2011. You can follow it here:
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/277580-puff-pipe-2011-design-your-pipe.html


----------

